# Blackworms?



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

So I've heard of people having blackworms live in their tanks and having their fish eat them whenever they want? I have 2 afd's and 5 Cory's catfish as my bottom feeders. Would this be a good idea?
In my tank:
5 Cory catfish
2 African dwarf frogs
1 dalmation Molly
1 platty
1 Otto
1 rasbora (no, I don't want a group or to keep this breed)
1 lyretail guppy
1 mystery snail

I also have plants and sand substrate. Titanium moon sand.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you can find out all about blackworms here...

http://www.aquaticfoods.com/worms.html


----------

